# Who got a mule deer?



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Who all arrowed a mule deer this?

Let's see some photos!!!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Nobody arrowed a mule deer this past year??????


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I did but no pics. Shot him at twenty yards through both lungs. The slick trick hit looked like he was rifle shot!!


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Shot this one in South Central ND in October.


----------

